# Lounge > Home and Garden >  Tile guy - Shower

## JfuckinC

Anyone had a shower done lately and have a good experience With a tile guy? I usually try and do most stuff myself but Im just not really in the mood to tile my new basement bathroom haha.. I have a baby coming and just want it done instead of me fucking around with it. Plus I need to finish my car  :Love:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Dave the tile guy who used to be on here, you can find him on Fbook under that I think. He's a hell of an installer.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Anyone had a shower done lately and have a good experience With a tile guy? I usually try and do most stuff myself but I’m just not really in the mood to tile my new basement bathroom haha.. I have a baby coming and just want it done instead of me fucking around with it. Plus I need to finish my car



I see your priorities. Car > Baby > Shower. You a stinky guy.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Dave and his son did my kitchen floor. They did a great job.

----------


## dirtsniffer

go find him on r/calgary. way more entertaining.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

+1 for Dave The Tile Guy. Used him several times now and we recommend him to everyone. Top notch work and a great, trustworthy person. He even does a good job cleaning up afterwards. Did a phenomenal job on our master bathroom (floor + shower) and kitchen floor as well as my parent's place. He can still be reached at davethetileguy (at) gmail (dot) com.

----------


## revelations

> go find him on r/calgary. way more entertaining.



If he couldn't handle a bunch of 30-40 somethings on beyond, how is he handing the 14-18 year old virtue signalling socialists in r/calgary?

----------


## blueToy

Maurizio Tiling. 403-803-6785 Second generation tiler. He did our last home. I wouldn't use anyone else.

----------


## Masked Bandit

Another vote for Dave, true artisan. Fuck that guy does some nice work.

----------


## max_boost

> Another vote for Dave, true artisan. Fuck that guy does some nice work.



Yup! I don't agree with some of his posts but when it comes to his tile work, it really is The Best!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yup! I don't agree with some of his posts but when it comes to his tile work, it really is The Best!



Yup. We employ one of the best I've ever seen out here and Dave is the only work I've seen that's arguably equal.

----------


## tirebob

Dave the Tile Guy man... Don't even question it. That guy is a guru! And an awesome cat to boot...

----------


## cidley69

I'm looking for tiler, can someone shoot me his contact info?

----------


## roopi

https://davethetileguy.ca

----------


## tirebob

> https://davethetileguy.ca



^^^This guy^^^/close thread

----------


## dirtsniffer

Looking at doing a bathroom reno. Is a custom base worth it over a shower pan?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do you want a shape that the premade pans come in?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Yes. We have a 36x36. Looking to 48 or 60 ×36

----------


## shakalaka

Is there a tile guy based out of Edmonton someone can recommend? Wife wants to change up the master and guest washroom shower floor tiles and hard to find decent people these days.

----------


## TomcoPDR

If money isn’t an issue, which it isn’t for Beyonders, imo go curbless, which will be custom base. 

Shower pans are for rentals.

----------


## BokCh0y

We went custom base, much nicer.

----------


## ExtraSlow

How is it nicer? Didn't you just duplicate a standard base with yours?

----------


## shakalaka

We have tiles as our base already. We are looking to replace them with different tiles.

----------


## FraserB

> How is it nicer? Didn't you just duplicate a standard base with yours?



More money = nicer

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm more concerned about sealing and leaks. I'd hate to pay more for more headaches. I dislike headaches.

----------

